# Internet



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Everyone,

I have gotten my work to allow me to telecommute from Portugal and before Finding an Apartment, I need to stay somewhere temporary that has a good internet connection. Please send some suggestions, since I will be VPNing in to do my work.

Thank You,
Bruce Smith


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need a major city, ideally that has Fibre optic Meo service installed.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I disagree that you need a Fibra connection to do work. My wife and I both work perfectly well on a 6mb ADSL and often each have a Skype meeting on the go at once as well as VPN.

In terms of what to do until you get settled, I would be inclined to just get a 3G/4G dongle, then you can have the flexibility to go where you want. They're not FAST but they were good enough for my wife to VPN into work and only get really expensive if you start watching streaming media or using VoIP.


----------



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Guys,

Thank You for your response. Since I am an Infrastructure I.T. Engineer / Consultant, I definitely would prefer Fibre. I am moving to Lisboa, so I assume that is available. Is there any Temporary Hotels / Hostels that have such internet? Also, I was planning on Using Vonage for International calling... do you know of a better / affordable international calling service?

Thanks again,
Bruce Smith


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We use Voipcheap.com in preference to others, most hotels hostels will have internet whether it's fibre?? same goes with apartments it's going to be a matter of asking when viewing.


----------



## DenverDuck (Apr 28, 2011)

Is there an average cost of internet... Say DSL?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

These are PT's current prices all companies very similar, generally there are opening offers on all services, but even in Lisbon your internet options will depend on location and if an apartment what service is available, all the best deals require a bank account and payment by Direct Debit. 
ADSL 12mb 21€ pm 24mb 26€ pm
Fibra Opric 12mb 31€ pm 24mb 41€ 200mb 87€ pm

Meo TV/internet/phone package
Fibre Optic 40-55€pm
ADSL similar but slower and no guaranteed internet speed


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You have to be very sure of where you are located to use a dongle!!! We were told that we would have no problem as thee was a good mobile phone connection....but when it came to internet access CRAP!
We have tried to date two separate companies and it has not made any difference. BOTH are now scrapped


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> You have to be very sure of where you are located to use a dongle!!! We were told that we would have no problem as thee was a good mobile phone connection....but when it came to internet access CRAP!
> We have tried to date two separate companies and it has not made any difference. BOTH are now scrapped


 depends on your mast ADSL output not the mobile signal, know you've gone satellite but worthwhile checking mast output occasionally


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> depends on your mast ADSL output not the mobile signal, know you've gone satellite but worthwhile checking mast output occasionally



Oh yes Canoeman I have been down that road to check the ADSL signal and it is still CRAP!! 
Don`t know why I didn`t change to Tooway satellite sooner.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If they'd bring prices down I'd consider, but OH would go potty at current monthly charges important as the internet is to us really can't justify the extra


----------

